# Buga knives(lot of pics)



## Buga (May 12, 2013)

Here are some pictores of knives that i made ,handles are made from black locust burl and bufalo horn,distancers are made from brass and birch bark

Sheaths are mede from veg taned leather ,with wooden insert 

If you have questions i'll be glad to answer,there is a lot of pics so please ask for details if you are interested












[/img]








.jpg[/img]






[/img]











[/img]






























[/img]

Regards,
Dario


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2013)

VERY nice knifes..........


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 12, 2013)

Amazing work Dario  Do you make your own sheaths too?
Scott


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2013)

That is some *mighty* fine craftsmanship. I just love the sheath on this one. I have never seen a sheath quite like it . . 

[attachment=24812]


----------



## wombat (May 12, 2013)

I'm with kevin on this one! I don't know whether to comment on the knives or the sheaths. Some fine workmanship going on there!!


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2013)

Neat stuff!

I'm ignorant about knives, but I like the rounded handles on these... They remind me of Japanese swords, and they look like comfortable grips. Great leather work, too!


----------



## Molokai (May 14, 2013)

Dario, you already know that i like your work. 
Nice knives, especially the leather work. You mastered that.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2013)

Reminds me of the Scandinavian style knives and sheives. They look very nice!


----------

